
Lackluster Trading Debut for First Data Shares - chollida1
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/16/business/dealbook/lackluster-trading-debut-for-first-data-shares.html?_r=0
======
chollida1
Sadly I believe this matters alot for the startup industry.

A few of the issues that happened today.

1) The IPO broke, meaning its traded under its opening price. Some people will
look at this and think, good the company got full value, but the fact of the
matter is that if tech IPO's start to trend like this then opening day
valuations will start to tumble and its entirely possible that we'll see a
unicorn IPO below its last valuation.

2) The offering wasn't fully subscribed. This means that there were shares to
be had and people just said, "No thanks, we don't want to own this company."
This is a pretty rare event for IPO's and its not at all a positive one.

